# Defragment Tools



## stellar (Oct 4, 2008)

What's the best defragment software for Win Xp? Both paid and free ones.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmm
Paid:
O&O Defrag

Free:
JK Degrag
Defraggler


----------



## afonofa (Oct 4, 2008)

What about Diskeeper(paid)? The default deframenting tool that comes with windows is from diskeeper.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 4, 2008)

Paid: PerfectDisk
Free: JK

@ ^^

Yes its from diskeeper, but diskeeper is one of the worst defragmenting tools ive ever seen. Ive tried defragmenting two of my drives, both of a similar fragmentation level, both having many files >1GB, and the one defragged by perfectdisk performed better.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2008)

IOBit Smartdefrag is what I use.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2008)

Paid: Perfect Disk 2008
Free: O&O Defrag 2000


----------



## Sathish (Oct 4, 2008)

Perfectdisk2008.. 
(im using)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2008)

@stellar: So u c 3 people have recommended "PerfectDisk2008" u must giv it a try...


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 4, 2008)

PerfectDisk


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> PerfectDisk


 
I think stellar has got his answer now


----------



## thecreativeboy (Oct 4, 2008)

Try the basic windows defragmentation tool


----------



## Sathish (Oct 4, 2008)

defragmentation process gives performance boost only by theoretically ...

In real, there is no big difference between performance of windows buit-in utility and third party utilties


----------



## Indyan (Oct 4, 2008)

Another vote for Perfect Disk.
Betruger I have found noticeable (and significant) speed improvements with Perfect Disk. The windows defrag is crap. I never felt any speed improvements with it.

Diskeeper sounds really good on paper but I didnt find it to be as good as PD.


----------



## mrintech (Oct 4, 2008)

Auslogics: *www.auslogics.com/disk-defrag

It's the best est


----------



## New (Oct 4, 2008)

Paid: Perfect Disk
Free: Defraggler


----------



## Sathish (Oct 4, 2008)

update:

Defraggler v.1.03.093 outperforms perfect disk 2008.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

Defraggler caused a problem in my E Drive(11Gb) i hate it thus


----------



## Sathish (Oct 4, 2008)

wat prob u faced>
can u explain ..?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

It took 7 hours but only 2% done WTF I said aftr that


----------



## Sathish (Oct 4, 2008)

it may be for bad sector..
pls do a system check by selecting "automatically fix file system errors" and "scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors"..
then run defraggler..


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2008)

DOne tht..do it 2ice in a quarter...but to no avail..


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 5, 2008)

Try this command in command prompt " defrag -b " by using this command windows defrags only boot files try this two or three times then only it will work.
It reduces systems boot time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2008)

Betruger said:


> update:
> 
> Defraggler v.1.03.093 outperforms perfect disk 2008.


 
its is a free stuff so in dat category...O&O Defrag 2000 is very good it even got best 
performance award from digit....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

"Shewanti.Yeti tu.Yeti nai.Nai tar Nai "

What des this mean?????^^^^^^^


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> "Shewanti.Yeti tu.Yeti nai.Nai tar Nai "
> 
> What des this mean?????^^^^^^^


 
u didnt get the catch ? may be some other members will guess it...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> u didnt get the catch ? may be some other members will guess it...




catch nahi kiya..bata kya hai


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> catch nahi kiya..bata kya hai


 
just compare my siggy with the ip address given blow my profile name....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

^^^^


----------



## desiibond (Oct 6, 2008)

@@stellar, DisKeeper is the best HDD defragmentor with on-the-fly defragmenting with minimal load on HDD.

@@stellar, DisKeeper is the best HDD defragmentor with on-the-fly defragmenting with minimal load on HDD.
*www.diskeeper.com/defrag.asp


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

Ek bar nahi toh do baar hi sahi^^^lololol


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 6, 2008)

Free: Make UBCD4WIN. It contains Auslogics defragmenter. Once you boot from the cd you can run the defragmenter efficiently as your system partition (usually C: ) will not be in use.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

+1 for UBCD. It's really great. It was provided by Digit in the December 2007 Computing DVD. It's 115 MB.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm gonna give it a try...worth trying seriously?


----------



## static_x (Oct 7, 2008)

1st:
Diskeeper
2nd:
O & O


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> I'm gonna give it a try...worth trying seriously?



Yep. Surely. Like NucleusKore said, your Windows partition will be free, so you'll get greater efficiency while defragmenting. And other than that, there are a host of system management tools in the CD.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 7, 2008)

what the need for defragmenting simply it goes


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 7, 2008)

well...i used to be a diskeeper fan but now im having second thoughts after reading thru this thread....i was recomended diskeeper on a gaming related website....ill try few others n c...


----------



## Doomsday (Oct 7, 2008)

Definitely my favorite defragmenter is Diskeeper 2008. Just install it and forget about defragmentation. It works in the background and defrags without bothering you....what could be easier 
It does a great job but you never feel it running...been playing Mass Effect, GRiD etc, and Dk has zero impact on frame rates.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 7, 2008)

Any defragmenter which you can run from a boot cd. That's why I recommended UBCD4WIN's Auslogics. 

The defragmentation is much more efficient as the C (system) partition is not in use at the time of defragmentation.
UBCD4WIN is *FREEWARE*, diskeeper is shareware.
UBCD4WIN contains other tools like Avira antivirus. The UBCD4WIN cd I compiled in September does a very good job of cleaning viruses in the C drive, especially trojans that hide in the system32 folder like that regsrv.exe trojan.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Well...letz se....gonna use it dis aftrnoon


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Oct 8, 2008)

Was a *Diskeeper fan*, but it started bogging down the PCs at workplace. Didnt notice much difference when installed on my home PC (the office pcs are core 2 duos with 2 gb ram,while the one at my place is a 6 year p4 with 768mb ram). Now i have tried *Perfect Disk 2008* and i should say i am impressed. No more sluggishness..

*JKDefrag* would be the free defragmentation software which i would recommend.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

JK defrag sucks(personal opinion and experience)

Letz see Perfect Disk


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 8, 2008)

I haven't tried any free versions. Perfect Disk 2008 FTW. Major improvements since the previous versions.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep! I used to be a Diskeeper fan long back, but my comp's really responsive after PerfectDisk was run... so been using it since.


----------

